# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Nem và Tré - đặc sản Huế

## yeudulich

_Ở Huế có 2 món ăn, đúng ra 2 món nhắm rượu, nổi tiếng là Nem và Tré. Nem tré đi liền với nhau như đôi bạn chân tình, như vợ chồng quấn quít khó xa lìạ Nem tré không thể thiếu trong các dịp cưới hỏi của người Huế cũng như trầu cau vậỵ_ 

Nem Huế khác với nem miền Bắc và nem miền Nam ở cách nêm gia vị. Không bao giờ ta gặp một lọn nem Huế lại có một hạt tiêu tròn ở giữa. Các mùi vị dều hòa tan trong lọn nem xinh xắn. Trong lọn nem có đủ mùi vị của thịt nạc lên men chua, da heo xắt nhỏ, thính, nước mắm kho, đường phèn, muối... Thực lòng khó cản được sự háo hức của vị giác khi thấy từng lọn nem chua ửng hồng xếp thành vòng tròn trong lòng đĩa mời gọi!


Nem Huế

Tré Huế thơm ngon cũng là ở nghệ thuật nêm gia vị và cách thực hiện khá công phu tỉ mỉ: da heo phải ram, thêm tỏi, gừng, mè, thính, muối, đường trộn bóp và gói chặt bằng lá ổi. Bà Trương Thị Bích, con dâu Tùng Thiện Vương Miên Thẩm có viết 1 bài thơ tứ tuyệt để dạy cách làm tré theo lối Huế:

"Thịt này làm tré phải ram da
Tỏi cựu, gừng non xắt sối ra
Thính, muối, mè, đường đều trộn bóp
Gói bằng lá ổi, bó tranh tra." 


Tré bò Huế

Nem Huế thì nhiều nơi làm và bán, nhưng lâu năm và nổi tiếng vẫn là ở đường Đào Duy Từ, góc giao lưu múi cầu và cửa Đông Ba. 

Sẽ rất tiện cho bạn khi đi mua sắm quà Huế vì chỗ này cũng rất gần với các lò mè xửng nổi danh của Huế là Hồng Thuận và Nam Thuận. 


*Để thưởng thức món ăn này tại Huế bạn có thể tham khảo* tour Huế thưởng thức đặc sản - tour hue thuong thuc dac san*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue* Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào* _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------


## bunocnong

Cái ảnh thứ 2 nhìn wé . Dễ đau bụng lém đây

----------


## dung89

Nem thì ăn rồi mà tré thì chửa, ăn món này thế nào nhỉ quý vị  :Big Grin:

----------

